# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Πρόβλημα με στεγνωτήριο Brandt

## mavro

Φίλοι μου, αρχικά σας ευχαριστώ που με φιλοξενείτε στην παρέα σας
Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας σχετικά με ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με το πλυντήριο-στεγνωτήριο μου. Πρόκειται για ένα Brandt wtd 1276k, με την πόρτα επάνω το οποίο ξαφνικά δεν στεγνώνει. Την προηγούμενη φορά που το παρουσίασε, ο άνθρωπος που ήρθε από την εταιρία, κάτι καθάρισε στην πίσω πλευρά, δεν μπόρεσα όμως να δω ακριβώς τι. Το άνοιξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι να κάνω και σκέφτηκα να ζητήσω βοήθεια !!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.stadar.org/content/brandt...ror-d23-repair

----------


## mavro

Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!! Φαντάζομαι δεν παίζει ρόλο το οτι δεν μου βγάζει ένδειξη error d23....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!! Φαντάζομαι δεν παίζει ρόλο το οτι δεν μου βγάζει ένδειξη error d23....


Φίλε Δημήτρη για να σε βοηθήσουμε ... εμείς δεν είμαστε (από μηχανής θεοί να σε βλέπουμε με κάμερα Big Brother) από το ταβάνι σου τι κάνεις ... πρέπει και να μας τα αναλύσεις ...

Περίεργο που δεν βγάζει error .. για τέτοιο πρόβλημα ενώ θα έπρεπε. Συμβουλέψου  το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης σχετικά με καθαρισμούς φίλτρων (ρουτίνας) για το μοντέλο σου .... και βλέπουμε

----------


## mavro

Φίλε Πέτρο το βρήκα το ασφαλιστικό, το επανέφερα αλλά στη δοκιμή που έκανα αφού ζέστανε λίγο έπεσε πάλι.Ήταν απλώς χλιαρά τα ρούχα. Ο κάδος περιστρέφεται και τα μέταλα ήταν αρκετά ζεστά. Άρα κάτι άλλο πρόβλημα υπάρχει που αναγκάζει το ασφαλιστικό να επενεργήση. 1,5 χρόνο πριν έφερα τεχνίτη έκανε ένα καθάρισμα (μάλον στην πίσω πλευρά) σε κάτι το οποίο δεν είδα γιατί ήμουν έξω από το μπάνιο και μου είπε να βάζω το στεγνωρήριο που και που να λειτουργεί ώστε να μη το ξαναπάθει. Αλλά το έπαθε. Φυσικά το έβαζα επί τούτου ένα δεκάλεπτο αλλά από χθες και αυτό δεν κάνει τίποτα. Επίσης δεν βγάζει error και κατά τα άλλα δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν ήταν ειλικρινείς ο τεχνικός στα λεγόμενα 


> και μου είπε να βάζω το στεγνωρήριο που και που να λειτουργεί ώστε να μη το ξαναπάθει.


Θα έλεγα ότι εννοούσε για κάποιο πρόβλημα σε κάποιον αισθητήρα από τυχόν άλατα που συσσωρεύονται περισσότερο όταν δεν το λειτουργείς . Και όχι περισσότερο από χνούδια που μαζεύονται στα φίλτρα ... που εδώ δεν έχει σχέση με το πόσο αραιά το λειτουργείς.

Δεν γνωρίζω από κοντά αυτό το μοντέλο και ειλικρινά δεν ξεχωρίζω από την φωτογραφία (καθαρά) τι ασφαλιστικό είναι αυτό που επανέφερες και τι δομή έχει. Αλλά υποθετικά θα έλεγα από το λίγο που βλέπω στην φωτογραφία και από την περιγραφή σου (αρκετά ζεστά τα μέταλλα ) + (το έβαζα επί τούτου 1 δεκάλεπτο) . Μου θυμίζει την αντίσταση του αέρα που βρίσκεται παρά δίπλα του ασφαλιστικού να υπερβαίνει κάποια όρια θερμοκρασίας και απασφαλίζει. Δεν εννοώ για πιθανή χαλασμένη αντίσταση αλλά κάτι εμποδίζει την ροή αέρα (είτε από φίλτρα κτλ) με τα γνωστά στην συνέχεια αποτελέσματα.

----------


## mavro

πίσω-κάτω.jpgπισω-πανω.jpgπλάι-κάτω.jpgπλάι-πάνω.jpg

εδώ είναι οι πίσω και πλάι πλευρές αν σε βοηθάνε. 
Σε ευχαριστώ γιά το χρόνο που διαθέτεις. Καλό απόγευμα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τώρα έφεξε !!! 
Η 2η φωτογραφία είναι ο σαλίγκαρος (ανεμιστήρας) και αριστερά του σαλίγκαρου πηγαίνει σε κάτι κολάρα που καταλήγουν στην 4η φωτογραφία .... σε έναν θάλαμο όπου είναι κρυμμένες οι αντιστάσεις εισάγουν τον ζεστό αέρα .

Πιστεύω ότι ο μάστορας που είχες φέρει άνοιξε εκείνο το ανοξείδωτο καπάκι και έκανε τον καθαρισμό ..... άμα έχεις μεράκια άνοιξε το και καθάρισε το .. + εξονυχιστικούς διάφορους ύποπτους ελέγχους ... (σε προαιρετική και σε 2η μοίρα)  δες και τον σαλίγκαρο στο εσωτερικό αν σου είναι εύκολο 

Και αν το ανοίξεις .... δες και το ασφαλιστικό από μέσα τι δομή είναι που καταλήγει (για να καταλάβουμε και τον ρόλο του ) 

Κοντά στα ρουλεμάν του κάδου+θάλαμο ... έχει έναν άλλο αισθητήρα (πράσινα καλώδια) καθάρισε το και εκείνο

----------


## mavro

Δεν έκανε τόσα πολλά πράγματα ο τεχνίτης φίλε μου. Χρειάστηκε μόνο ένα λεπτό, άρα πιθανόν να πάτησε μόνο το ασφαλιστικό !!! Θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως θα καταλάβω αν λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας ή είναι εντάξει οι αεραγωγοί γιατί κάπου εκεί πρέπει να δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα. Ξεκινάει και χαλάει στο δρόμο. Ύστερα δε θα σκάσουμε κι όλας !!! Υπάρχει και το εξουσιοδοτημένο service !!! 
Καλή εβδομάδα.

----------


## konman

Στην 4 φωτο ειναι η αντισταση αρα βουλωνη πριν,
ξεβιδωσε το ανοξειδωτο και καθαρισε το μεσα.

----------


## Than_Chem

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας γιατί με βοηθήσατε (με απαντήσεις και ερωτήσεις) να λύσω το ολόιδιο πρόβλημα που είχε και το δικό μου στεγνωτήριο. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι κολλάει ο ανεμιστήρας (φωτογραφία 2) από άλατα, υπολείμματα απορρυπαντικών και χνούδια. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ο τεχνικός σου είπε να χρησιμοποιείς και το στεγνωτήριο από καιρό σε καιρό. Για να ξεμπλοκάρει από τα παραπάνω και να γυρίζει εύκολα. Το πιο απλό που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος είναι να βγάλει το φίλτρο για τα χνούδια που είναι ανάμεσα στην πόρτα και τον κάδο και να προσπαθήσει να γυρίσει και να ξεμπλοκάρει τον ανεμιστήρα από μέσα ώστε να πάρει κάποιες στροφές και να μπορέσει να γυρίσει και κανονικά.

----------


## xaris-c

> Στην 4 φωτο ειναι η αντισταση αρα βουλωνη πριν,
> ξεβιδωσε το ανοξειδωτο και καθαρισε το μεσα.


οι βιδες δεν ξεβιδωνουν...η κεφαλη μοιαζει με περτσινη...

----------


## athanapo2

brandt wtd6284k.ειχα το εξης προβλημα στο στεγνωτηριο.ξεκινουσε και στην αρχη επεφτε η ασφαλεια του θερμικου (140οC) και ετσι δεν ζεστενε τα ρουχα..Ταυτοχρονα ομως (μετα το καταλαβα) αφου ανακαλυψ το ανεμιστηρακι παρατηρησα οτι δεν περιστρεφόταν και ετσι οι αντιστάσεις δεν μπορουσαν να προωθησουν τον αερα τον ζεστο στον κάδο.Ετσι λοιπον αφου εκανα την παραδοχη οτι το θερμικό καλώς αντιλαμβάνεται την θερμοκρασια και ρίχνει την ασφάλεια ,αποφάσισα να επέμβω στο ανεμιστηράκι.Πραγματι ήταν φουλ στην βρωμιά πετρες χωμα ,χνουδι οπου με την σειρα τους δεν αφηναν να περιστραφει το ανεμιστήρη.Το καθαρισα (λιγο προσεκτικα γιατι ειναι δυσκολο το σημειο) και ΤΕΛΟΣ όλα καλά..!!
ΥΓ.αν ξερει κάποιος πως βγάζω τις αντιστάσεις για να καθαριστει το εσωτερικο (οπου βρισκονται οι αντιστάσεις) μέχρι την έξοδο του αέρα μεσα στον κάδο...
ευχαριστώ ...

----------

